
Why Today’s Amazon Strike Is So Important - e12e
https://jacobinmag.com/2019/07/amazon-shakopee-strike-prime-day
======
Grimm1
This article is kind of funny and mostly wishful thinking. I agree that the
workers work in abhorrent conditions but the thought that this is what it will
take to change those practices is flawed mainly because there is an endless
stream of human capital willing to take those $15/hr jobs. There is just no
reality where a few minor strikes will be enough. They need a major action at
a legislative level otherwise the system favors Amazon's continued practices.

